# 25x10x12 on 7" rim



## Burks (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, heres the deal. Im ordering a set of 25" swamp foxes and have 7" wheels front and back. I know the 8s on the front will be good. Has anybody ever ran 10's on a 7" wheel? I am afraid the narrow rim on back will baloon the tire up tall and keep it narrow. Do you think with the swamp fox being a true 6 ply it will hold its shape better and stay wide? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Burks said:


> Ok, heres the deal. Im ordering a set of 25" swamp foxes and have 7" wheels front and back. I know the 8s on the front will be good. Has anybody ever ran 10's on a 7" wheel? I am afraid the narrow rim on back will baloon the tire up tall and keep it narrow. Do you think with the swamp fox being a true 6 ply it will hold its shape better and stay wide? Any help is appreciated.


People put 12" wide tires on 7" wide wheels all the time.. Even me on my last set. Hated the puch..but doesn't hurt anything. 10" wides are stock size. Don't give it a second thought.

Here's what it looked like:


----------



## Burks (Nov 1, 2011)

Good deal!!! Thanks for the info.


----------

